# My first handgun



## strictlygm (Jul 7, 2010)

Just joined the site, this is my first post. I purchased my first automatic handgun last year from a friend of the family. It is a very cheap, inexpensive Walther PPK ripoff, I paid $35.00 for it. The gun is a Dickson Special Agent Caliber 32, and is made in Spain. First off, the gun is in great condition, very fun to shoot, although not the most accurate gun in the world. The gun came with two 7 round mags and a crappy carying case, which I replaced with a plastic blow molded locking case. I probably shot about 200 rounds out of it so far and noticed that it will jam every now and then, more so on one of the particular mags than the other one. I think that the spring may be worn, or possibly binds up. I believe that this gun was produced sometime in the mid to late 60's and were discontinued long ago. Is there any possibility to get mags for this pistol anywhere? I've looked everywhere and came up empty. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.:smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Have you tried cleaning the mags? Most magazines can be cleaned by sliding the bottom plate off, if the bottom plate isn't removable, then an aerosol cleaner can be used to knock the crud out.

Most likely, if you were to find mags for sale, they would equal or exceed the price you paid for the gun.($35)


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

strictlygm said:


> Just joined the site, this is my first post. I purchased my first automatic handgun last year from a friend of the family. It is a very cheap, inexpensive Walther PPK ripoff, I paid $35.00 for it. The gun is a Dickson Special Agent Caliber 32, and is made in Spain. First off, the gun is in great condition, very fun to shoot, although not the most accurate gun in the world. The gun came with two 7 round mags and a crappy carying case, which I replaced with a plastic blow molded locking case. I probably shot about 200 rounds out of it so far and noticed that it will jam every now and then, more so on one of the particular mags than the other one. I think that the spring may be worn, or possibly binds up. I believe that this gun was produced sometime in the mid to late 60's and were discontinued long ago. Is there any possibility to get mags for this pistol anywhere? I've looked everywhere and came up empty. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.:smt1099


I did a search of my own and came up with this...

Gun Holsters and Gun Magazines by Triple K :: DICKSON SPECIAL AGENT, .32ACP, 7 RD:

I don't know anything about the company, but you might check there.


----------

